# Ringcraft classes south yorkshire



## Doguiesrus

Hi there does anyone know of any. Willing to travel any of yorkshire really but syorks would be better! Thanks


----------



## Kistelek

Don't know about South Yorks. We go to one at Unstone near Dronfield on Wednesdays.


----------



## grandspins

hi 
we train on Wednesday evening 7p.m. till late at the Fred Hopkinson memorial hall, crow lane , unstone , nr chesterfield /dronfield 
a lovely hall that you can fit a full size triangle , with the added benefit of a large grass field for outdoor practice.
we only train by patience and kindness , puppy socializing class specially design by us over 10 years ago now to met the needs of new puppies going into the showring with some amazing results , junior and Senior handling , training tailor made to suit you and your dog , help if you need it in filling in schedules
in house competition , monthly match nights , limit shows , all breeds dog of the year competition and fun dog shows 
please take a look at our web site Yew Tree Home


----------



## Spellweaver

Doguiesrus said:


> Hi there does anyone know of any. Willing to travel any of yorkshire really but syorks would be better! Thanks


This one is excellent (at Bentley, near Doncaster) - if you go, tell Violet and Wanda (the two trainers) that Val with the bergamascos says "Hi"  (although do ask about ringcraft before you go because Wanda mentioned that they were thinking of not doing it any more last time I saw her)

Man's Best Friend Dog Training

And this one at Wath is also worth a visit:

https://sites.google.com/site/wathwestmeltoncanine/training


----------



## Doguiesrus

Thanks i wasnt been rude ive only just noticed replies! Thanks il take a look i dont mind travelling cos to be honest apart frm puppy trainning at the vets there is nothing at all my way! Thanks again x


----------



## grandspins

Doguiesrus said:


> Thanks i wasnt been rude ive only just noticed replies! Thanks il take a look i dont mind travelling cos to be honest apart frm puppy trainning at the vets there is nothing at all my way! Thanks again x


wow how old we have ddb puppies already training with us at yew tree


----------



## jp756

My Pet Stop in Leeds is fantastic!! a little bit more than most classes but defo worth the extra pennies!!


----------



## I love springers

I go to my pet stop in Leeds and echo the last post...They do ring craft on a monday evening ....

JP756 what breed of dog do you have?


----------



## Hardwick Hounds

Does anyone know of the contact details for the ringcraft class at Beighton in Sheffield?


----------



## Doguiesrus

There's one at Beighton Social Club (or working man's club) in Beighton - funnily enough. 

Runs on the 2nd and 3rd Wednesday of the month from 7pm onwards I think. 

You just turn up and it's £1 to enter the class, there's a raffle and a bar 


I found the above on the net. Hope this helps. Ive found a class in
Next village so really happy x


----------

